# 921 1080i not filling screen of E* 34" TV



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

editing thread - don't think I can delete it....

Think I have a problem with the TV in 1080i mode (it's not filling the width of the TV). In 480p it's fine.

Maybe messing with the service menu could fix it, it's missing 1.5" on one side and 2" on the other.

(probably not a 921 issue - Admin can delete the thread).


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

Don't be so sure. are you using dvi cable?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, I tried both DVI and Component same problem. Also tried two 921s (same problem on both).

Here's What it looks like:

ignore the bottom half shadow - I used the flash (so the TV itself would show up), and didn't grab the tripod.










(Gotta go fix my signature)


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Is your tv 16:9? If so are you showing a recorded "letterbox" movie?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

That's a 16:9 TV showing the Start of Charlies Angels on an HBOHD channel - it should be filling the width of the screen (it does if I switch to 16:9 480p).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Is your tv set at 1080i or 480p?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Hmmm, do I have that choice on the TV. As far as I know is auto sets to whatever the 921 is putting out (except for 720p which the TV doesn't seem to handle).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I haven't seen the back of the dish moniter, but on some sets (Samsung comes to mind) there are 480p inputs. Just a thought, i tried all the 921 settings here on the 921 and couldn't get the anomoly you mentioned to occur an 5 different digital moniters.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Nah, I'm pretty sure it's the TV....

I could adjust it with the geometry section of the service menu, but I'm pretty nervous if it's this far off out of the box.

They are going to bring another one out on Thursday (this puppy is one heck of a beast to be moving around).

Lot's and Lot's of inputs - DVI, Component x2, Composite x3. I could almost get rid of an external switchbox.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

The TV shouldn't be that far off. 
It looks like the 921 is set to 4:3 instead of 16:9.
And make sure it is set to 1080i since that what that set is.

When I set my 811 with the same TV to 4:3, I get a pic just like yours - except for the slight bowing which I was able to fix in the service menu.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure it's the TV....
> 
> I could adjust it with the geometry section of the service menu, but I'm pretty nervous if it's this far off out of the box.
> 
> ...


Is this the 34" that comes with Dish's HD in a Box deal ? If so, it's the same as mine which I got last Feb but with an 811 receiver. I believe the remotes for the 811 and 921 are the same (even though 811 doesn't have pvr functions) or similar.

If you're receiver is set to 1080i and you're connected with either DVI or Component and watching a true HD signal (try the Dish demo channel to be sure), then the picture should fill all the way to the sides of the screen. It should also fill to the top & bot of the screen unless you're watching a movie that is being broadcast in an origional aspect ratio that's more "rectangular" than the 16:9, in which case you may have some narrow top & bot bands.

If the remote is set to "Sat" and you hit enter, (to make the Dish station info, time remaining, etc display briefly) does it say HD:Normal & SD:Normal ? There is a button on the remote to change these settings.

In the receiver's menu under installation / HDSetup, are 16:9 and 1080i selected ?

With the remote set to "TV", the left and right arrow keys will change the TV's stretch / zoom modes but I don't think that works when your watching the TV from DVI or Component - just one of the S-Vid inputs.

Please don't be offended if you already knew all of what I posted - just thought I'd pass it on just in case. By the way, how do you get into and change geometry settings through the service menu on that tv ?
WaltinVt


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

For the 34", turn TV off, then hold volume down and channel down for 8 seconds. Lots of geometry adjustments available, but I need to find a good place to get an AVIA disk.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

waltinvt: Thanks for the comments. Good suggestions, but I already tried all that. All was fine when I tried the same 921 on my DLP projector. Hopefully, I'll find out how TV#2 works today.

ClaudeR: Does Avia (or Video Essentials), do any good for calibrating the port the 921 is connected to? We really need the patterns to come from the device in use.

For geometry, have the 921 record the HDNet test patterns (Tuesday Morning 8:00-8:10 Eastern).


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> ClaudeR: Does Avia (or Video Essentials), do any good for calibrating the port the 921 is connected to? We really need the patterns to come from the device in use.


I don't know for sure, but I do believe the 921 has video inputs which will get up-verted to whatever the output is set up as. I also don't know the best place to get the disk.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Claude:

That's a good idea to use the 921 video in to feed the Video Essentials signal - I'll give that a go.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

David - Thanks for the time on the test pattern, it is now scheduled on my 921.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> For the 34", turn TV off, then hold volume down and channel down for 8 seconds. Lots of geometry adjustments available, but I need to find a good place to get an AVIA disk.


Could I trouble you for a little advice ? Before I try getting into the service menu, is there a way to get back to defaults ? I'm a little leary of tampering with settings if there's a chance I'm going to permently screw things up. Basically I just want to adjust the overscan a little on one of the inputs.
Thanks,
Walt


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

You just need to write every setting down before changing anything. Even when messing with the geometry settings, they aren't saved unless the "save" box is checked. I set up my camera and took a snapshot of all the setting screens before starting anything.

There is a box to return to factory defalts. My guess it you do NOT want to try this. Factory defaults will often negate all calbration that was done at the factory before shipping the set.

Unfortunately, I have not been able to correct the top overscan in 1080i mode. There is only an amplitude adjustment (top and bottom), but no up down. If I make it smaller to correct the bottom overscan, the top will not fill the screen.

Interestingly, in 480p mode there IS an up/down adjustment.


----------

